# My 12.0 ride



## glens67 (Feb 19, 2009)

It is a 67 GT 390 Mustang 4 speed Now with a 428 CJ street legal


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice lookin pony. 

Not a big fan of the fastbacks...but nice looking anyway!


----------



## talon1189 (Feb 23, 2009)

My very first car when I was 16 years old was a '69 Mach 1 with a 428 Cobra Jet. This reminded me of that car 33 years ago


----------

